# Strexit...



## Pikey (5 Jul 2016)

F*ck it, I'm sick of it now...

I cant go out for a ride without pressuring myself, worrying about segments, my average speed, what way the wind is blowing, whether my tyre pressure is optimal, should I do the latest climbing challenge...

I forgot why I started riding in the first place...

I've forgotten to enjoy myself on my trike rides...

I'm Strava's Nigel Farage, goodbye, I'm leaving...

I have a new shiny non gps bike computer and my fun-ometer, that is all.

Anyone with me??? (counting on no stregret in 6 weeks time of course)...


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jul 2016)

Congratulations!
Strava is the curse of the cycling classes. Who cares?


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jul 2016)

Just ride.

How far, how fast, who gives a damn? If that sort of thing worries you, pin a number on your back and do it where it matters.


----------



## Pikey (5 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Congratulations!
> Strava is the curse of the cycling classes. Who cares?



Too right...
Got to the point where I wasn't going out triking as it felt too much like being at work with freaking targets...

I'm free


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Just ride.
> 
> How far, how fast, who gives a damn? If that sort of thing worries you, pin a number on your back and do it where it matters.


This ^^^
Strava is for people without the balls to race ...


----------



## Pikey (5 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Just ride.
> 
> How far, how fast, who gives a damn? If that sort of thing worries you, pin a number on your back and do it where it matters.



That's how it started, trying to keep the training up for the tt's each week in the summer.
It worked, I got a trophy, a real non strava one, then it got addictive...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2016)

I'm going to go against the grain. I enjoy using Strava, but I don't go chasing segments on it, I do chase the challenges, though they are pretty easy.

For finding new places to ride it is great. For looking at the rides of people you have come across on your ride it's great.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jul 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm going to go against the grain. I enjoy using Strava, but I don't go chasing segments on it, I do chase the challenges, though they are pretty easy.
> 
> For finding new places to ride it is great. For looking at the rides of people you have come across on your ride it's great.


^That. I'd ride my bike anyway. I like the stats, I don't need the stats. Also nice to see where friends are riding.


----------



## Pikey (5 Jul 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm going to go against the grain. I enjoy using Strava, but I don't go chasing segments on it, I do chase the challenges, though they are pretty easy.
> 
> For finding new places to ride it is great. For looking at the rides of people you have come across on your ride it's great.



Lol, I wish I had that level of moderation...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2016)

Pikey said:


> Lol, I wish I had that level of moderation...



It's only because I ain't fast enough to bother the leader boards


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Jul 2016)

I like my runkeeper app as it tells me my distance..
as for times, its irrelevant as i forget to pause when i go in the cafe after ..or get back to the house van etc.
Life is for enjoying


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jul 2016)

Go nice places, do nice things ....


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Jul 2016)

Its a bit of fun to look at after riding and to compare year on year progress . The only time i use it seriously is to look at TT results on the same courses .


----------



## boydj (5 Jul 2016)

I download longer runs into Strava to see where I've been and what my numbers look like, purely for comparison purposes. I've no idea where segments are, and have no interest in chasing times - that's not why I'm out on a bike. Strava does provide interesting and useful data for more than just people who are racing themselves or others.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Jul 2016)

Im not addicted.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (5 Jul 2016)

Years ago I used to set monthly targets etc, one day on the last of the month, I needed to do 50 miles to hit target. I rode 25, turned round and rode the same route back. I didn't enjoy it and I decided to ditch the computer and now just ride when I feel like it, for however long. I now ride more than I've ever done.
I do keep a very rough total for maintenance purposes.
That said, I am on strava, but only put longer rides on, don't follow anyone and look at it to see if I improve over the months. I don't flog myself on segments but it's nice to see improvements, especially over the summer.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> This ^^^
> Strava is for people without the balls to race ...


I've never really understood this. I play backgammon on my phone ... Does that mean I don't have the balls to gamble with high rollers? Or just that I'm quite happy playing on my phone? If I was capable of, and interested in, riding fast I might do Strava. But I am neither, so I don't.


----------



## Brandane (5 Jul 2016)

Let Strava work for YOU; not the other way round. 
I use it sometimes, but not if I'm on my normal local rides. I like to look at the map trace after I get home, just to find out where I've been, and figure out if there might be a better route to try the next time.


----------



## Donger (5 Jul 2016)

Well done, @Pikey. Welcome back from the dark side. I'm still using my flatnav for getting around, and steadfastly refusing to convert to Strava/Garmin etc. Any time you fancy a relaxed tour around the lanes of Wiltshire I'd be up for it. Enjoyed the Flapjack with you earlier this year and wouldn't mind exploring the area a bit more. You still freaking out all the local horses with your trike?


----------



## jonny jeez (5 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> This ^^^
> Strava is for people without the balls to race ...


Rubbish.

Not everyone on Strava is some form of frustrated road racer.

Have said it before, three things that have had a major impact on my fitness (and life) over the last 5 years are. Buying a road bike, finding strava and finding cyclechat

I use strava to share the distance that I ride (and locations) with likeminded friends. It has nothing to do...whatsoever...with speed, just distance.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Jul 2016)

Less than a third of my rides end up on Strava, but I do use it for logging the more interesting trips. The stats are interesting, even if I don't understand them all but they don't rule my life. I ride because I love it, not to hit a number. I am glad that strava did not exist in my racing days, I think it could have become a bit of a millstone for me even if it would have improved my performances.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Jul 2016)

Can we put a moratorium on people combining other words with "exit"? It's about as irritating as appending "gate" to words to describe any scandalous event.


----------



## Pikey (5 Jul 2016)

Donger said:


> Well done, @Pikey. Welcome back from the dark side. I'm still using my flatnav for getting around, and steadfastly refusing to convert to Strava/Garmin etc. Any time you fancy a relaxed tour around the lanes of Wiltshire I'd be up for it. Enjoyed the Flapjack with you earlier this year and wouldn't mind exploring the area a bit more. You still freaking out all the local horses with your trike?



Ha ha!!! I forgot about the horses on the flapjack 

Yeah, I've had to stop and stand up from my trike probably 20 times in the last six weeks, them nags hate my recumbent. Although it did lead to a horsey type woman remarking what a nice guy I was, and she did look pretty good in her jodphurs 

Yeah mate, I'm well up for some Wiltshire cycling in the coming weeks, There are some really nice rides out Lyneham way or even over Salisbury Plain if you are feeling a bit testy!!

Good riding with you on the flapjack btw matey, sorry I had to cry off!!


----------



## Pikey (5 Jul 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Can we put a moratorium on people combining other words with "exit"? It's about as irritating as appending "gate" to words to describe any scandalous event.



Freaking Exitgate isn't it...


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Jul 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Can we put a moratorium on people combining other words with "exit"? It's about as irritating as appending "gate" to words to describe any scandalous event.


You mean no more Stravagate threads?


----------



## PMarkey (6 Jul 2016)

Put all my rides on ridewithgps.com as I prefer the ride information you get plus I plan most of my routes on there anyway , that said I do post up to Strava for friends that want to see where I have been but I have no interest in segments or king of the mountains .

Paul


----------



## Lonestar (6 Jul 2016)

Never had strava and don't intend to start now.


----------



## Venod (6 Jul 2016)

Stop taking it too seriously, it is good for logging your rides, discovering new routes and upsetting the cocky youngsters when you beat them on a segment, albeit with a tailwind that would probably enable them to leave you standing if they had the same tail wind.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jul 2016)

Pikey said:


> F*ck it, I'm sick of it now...
> 
> I cant go out for a ride without pressuring myself, worrying about segments, my average speed, what way the wind is blowing, whether my tyre pressure is optimal, should I do the latest climbing challenge...
> 
> ...


Thank goodness you have recovered. 

Enjoy the ride and smell the roses.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (6 Jul 2016)

I have enjoyed cycling so much more since abandoning Strava.

No longer do I think about routes, segments, times, speeds. I just cycle, enjoy the surroundings, take detours, or a break to sit by the canal as and when I feel like it. With no need to rush, or do certain miles.

Ditching Strava has been huge for me.


----------



## wheresthetorch (6 Jul 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Can we put a moratorium on people combining other words with "exit"? It's about as irritating as appending "gate" to words to describe any scandalous event.



So, we're going for exexit?


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jul 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm going to go against the grain. I enjoy using Strava, but I don't go chasing segments on it, I do chase the challenges, though they are pretty easy.


Agreed, although I don't do the challenges.


----------



## Venod (6 Jul 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I just cycle, enjoy the surroundings, take detours, or a break to sit by the canal as and when I feel like it. With no need to rush, or do certain miles.



I also do this, while using Strava.


----------



## derrick (6 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Im not addicted.


I like that. I love Strava myself it's something to play with, i don't take it to seriously but i do enjoy the challenges and also the silly banter between mates, It adds to my cycling.


----------



## jowwy (6 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Congratulations!
> Strava is the curse of the cycling classes. Who cares?


another sweeping generalisation that should be swept into the dustbin..............not all strava users race, want to race or are frustrated wanabie racers. Some of us just like to record our rides


----------



## Guyincognito76 (6 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Im not addicted.



I crashed two years ago and broke my arm; I stopped Strava before I rang for an ambulance. 

There's a segment on the expressway to my local A&E who's leaderboard is full of people in the back of an ambulance. 

As for Strava I use it cause it's fun and not as a means to swing my cock around.


----------



## Saluki (6 Jul 2016)

I quite like Strava. I like to see the shapes that I make, on the map, when I'm riding. I don't care if I'm faster, slower or whatever. I don't find that I'm stressing over targets, in fact I have cancelled the target mileage that I've set myself for this year.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jul 2016)

jowwy said:


> another sweeping generalisation that should be swept into the dustbin..............not all strava users race, want to race or are frustrated wanabie racers. Some of us just like to record our rides


Good! Enjoy.


----------



## Ciar (6 Jul 2016)

I use it purely for my mileage on the day to day commute, as i know my average speed doesn't actually waver much and hasn't in the last two years ;-) but i find it very useful when out on the MTB as that's enjoyable riding compared to my commute, that's where i can see if the fitness from riding the lovely roads of East London during the year has paid off, it means i can head into the forest and ride quicker and find that lovely root, tree, bramble or pile of mud and hit it so much quicker than the last time i stacked it


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jul 2016)

Best thing I did was buy a 810 with auto uploading I barely look now but my mileage is kept in tact


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Jul 2016)

Pikey said:


> Freaking Exitgate isn't it...




Cyclechexit?


----------



## newfhouse (6 Jul 2016)

Saluki said:


> I like to see the shapes that I make, on the map


This isn't you, is it?


----------



## rideswithmoobs (6 Jul 2016)

Strava ? What the fark is strava ? Is it same as facefark & Twatter,


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Jul 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Is it same as facefark & Twatter,



Are those internet dating apps?just curious, honest.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jul 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Strava ? What the fark is strava ? Is it same as facefark & Twatter,


Yes, but not spelled incorrectly for humourous effect.


----------



## User16625 (7 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> This ^^^
> Strava is for people without the balls to race ...



Because they know they will be a bit crap. They are basically succumbing to defeat before they are even beaten.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jul 2016)

I just uploaded the road race I was riding in to Strava.


----------



## cyana13 (7 Jul 2016)

I record every commute on my phone. I only look at the stats when I finish riding.
I love the stats and looking at what other people do.
I have a cheap speedo on the bike and I try to ride as fast as I can otherwise.
So, sorry I'm not with you on this one .


----------



## huwsparky (7 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> This ^^^
> Strava is for people without the balls to race ...


Lol, how many 'racers' in this year's tdf upload to strava again?

What a dull comment.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2016)

People abusing social media and strava......yet they are members of a social cycling website. Bit hyocrytical dont you think.

I use all 3...facebook, twitter and strava and for my own needs. I also use cycle chat to talk and chat about my hobby


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Jul 2016)

cyana13 said:


> I record every commute on my phone. I only look at the stats when I finish riding.
> I love the stats and looking at what other people do.
> I have a cheap speedo on the bike and I try to ride as fast as I can otherwise.
> So, sorry I'm not with you on this one .



Use mapmyride if you just want your own record.

Strava is for pansies.


----------



## huwsparky (7 Jul 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Use mapmyride if you just want your own record.
> 
> Strava is for pansies.


How do you come to this conclusion? Lol. 

Don't use strava but then use something that's essentially the same but not as good. Funny logic.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Jul 2016)

huwsparky said:


> How do you come to this conclusion? Lol.
> 
> Don't use strava but then use something that's essentially the same but not as good. Funny logic.



Nobody uses mapmyride to compete and show how fast they are up half a street no one has ever heard of.

That's the logic.


----------



## huwsparky (7 Jul 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Nobody uses mapmyride to compete and show how fast they are up half a street no one has ever heard of.
> 
> That's the logic.


So, what's your problem with people using it to compete against one another. Doesn't make them pansies does it? #bitter


----------



## Venod (7 Jul 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Nobody uses mapmyride to compete and show how fast they are up half a street no one has ever heard of.
> 
> That's the logic.



You can use Strava in private mode, you don't have to be sociable.


----------



## Saluki (8 Jul 2016)

newfhouse said:


> This isn't you, is it?



I live in Cornwall so not me. I would have drawn a dog, anyway.


----------



## newfhouse (8 Jul 2016)

Saluki said:


> I live in Cornwall so not me. I would have drawn a dog, anyway.


Ah, a dog you say?


----------



## mark st1 (8 Jul 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Are those internet dating apps?just curious, honest.



My mate uses an app called Grinder he says its great for arranging his rides.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (8 Jul 2016)

jowwy said:


> People abusing social media and strava......yet they are members of a social cycling website. Bit hyocrytical dont you think.
> 
> I use all 3...facebook, twitter and strava and for my own needs. I also use cycle chat to talk and chat about my hobby



I was taking the piddle with my remark. I don't have the time to do Facebook, I follow real road racing on Twitter but only reason for no Strava is I don't have a GPS cycle computer and my iPhone is a work phone


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> My mate uses an app called Grinder he says its great for arranging his rides.



Has he got any KoMs yet?


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> ...............
> Strava is for people without the balls to race ...


The Alex Dowsett I'm following must be a eunuch then.......￼￼￼


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Has he got any KoMs yet?


Shouldn't that be QoMs?


----------



## gbb (8 Jul 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm going to go against the grain. I enjoy using Strava, but I don't go chasing segments on it, I do chase the challenges, though they are pretty easy.
> 
> For finding new places to ride it is great. For looking at the rides of people you have come across on your ride it's great.


Seems to me this illustrates the other side...either ride for the challenge, fitness, to push oneself...or ride to enjoy, relax.... and both are alright if thats what suits.
Been there, done both, pushed to my limit then got unsettled at the thought of going for long hard fast rides (in my own humble way)...then sat back and took it easier when it got too much and lost the desire to hammer myself, lost fitness but enjoyed it more.
Either are ok, its what suits at any particular time to any particular individual.


----------



## HLaB (8 Jul 2016)

Strava for me is just a useful site to log rides and its occasionally nice to get back and see a pb but I don't bother going out specifically looking for segments and don't get hung up about them. ;-)


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2016)

I vote 'remain'. I use Strava to log miles and routes, plus it adds an extra interest when out with friends.
No segment or KOM chasing though. 
Honest, officer.. it's for personal use only!


----------



## h1udd (8 Jul 2016)

Remain !!!! Strava is the best training tool for the morning commute .... So many people ride to work ... Pah, I sprint to work, all my power training is done on my commute, heavy panniers, sprinting segments just to become number 1 for that day or 76th over all ....... My fitness has improved loads since using strava ... By its nature it's progressive overload training


----------



## TheJDog (8 Jul 2016)

It's a great training tool, great for seeing what your friends are up to, great for tracking part usage (so my mate Dave tells me, he tracks every brake pad and tyre). I'm like Scotland, I'm staying even if the rest of you leave.


----------



## Saluki (8 Jul 2016)

newfhouse said:


> Ah, a dog you say?


Excellent


----------



## RichK (8 Jul 2016)

I too am voting remain. My vice is multi ride mapping where I try to do every road in the neighbourhood each year even though it's completely pointless.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jul 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> I just uploaded the road race I was riding in to Strava.



Yes, so have I

Shall we let the other 30 odd racers that used Strava to stop doing so before the Start of the next race, including the winner?


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Jul 2016)

400bhp said:


> Yes, so have I
> 
> Shall we let the other 30 odd racers that used Strava to stop doing so before the Start of the next race, including the winner?



Pre ride briefing. Could all riders remember not to cross the solid white line, marshals won't stop the traffic, the ambulance will follow the last race and most importantly do not upload your ride to Strava or you will be dq'd


----------



## paraffinlamps (8 Jul 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> Pre ride briefing. Could all riders remember not to cross the solid white line, marshals won't stop the traffic, the ambulance will follow the last race and most importantly do not upload your ride to Strava or you will be dq'd



You forgot the race smart and look after each bit 

I actually like the flyby part of Strava ..it shows me where I get dropped and go out the back


----------



## bondirob (10 Jul 2016)

I've got a mate who's constantly chasing segments and trying to beat my times. It spoils his ride, he's admitted as much.
I like Strava but I don't ride constantly for segments, although now and again I'll have a go at one for a bit of fun.


----------



## Louch (17 Jul 2016)

It's possible just to ride and use Strava. Sometimes a segment chase mid ride is good to get the juices going if it's not feeling like your day. Other times the kudos is good motivation and sparks conversations between friends. Can also ruin rides where some get too upset about their speed to just ride socially. But my gentleman parts are sufficient enough that I don't mind if I am bottom of a leader board or fifty, so mostly ride solo these days


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jul 2016)

RichK said:


> I too am voting remain. My vice is multi ride mapping where I try to do every road in the neighbourhood each year even though it's completely pointless.


Someone should do that in Devon - 8000 miles of roads. That's more than Belgium.


----------



## Kominic (18 Jul 2016)

98% of my Strava rides aren't chasing PBs or top 10s. I use it mainly for logging mileage so I can work out when what needs servicing when. The odd PB and KOM on a long ride is nice but it's not worth getting your panties in a bunch over.

That said, I can be a hypocrite because I have enough top 10s to keep my ego inflated just enough not to care (thank you Plymouth for only having 9 dedicated road racers, giving mortals like me a chance)


----------



## Venod (18 Jul 2016)

Kominic said:


> (thank you Plymouth for only having 9 dedicated road racers, giving mortals like me a chance)



Try living in Yorkshire it seems we must have 9 dedicated racers on every street.


----------



## confusedcyclist (19 Jul 2016)

Strava is too much like Pokemon go...

Haven't used it since my first KoH. Trying to take and retake segments became self serving.

As for logging miles, I can do mine with a calculator, 7.5 miles, x twice a day x 5 times a month x 12 months and so on.


----------



## Venod (3 May 2017)

I used Strava for a while and enjoyed using it, I like the stats and looking at the routes people take, I have lost a few KOM's lately but still should be top of the list for my age group, but I seem to have lost my interest, I can log my mileage with Garmin Connect (any other recommendations) so I have downloaded all my rides and runs so if I miss it I can upload them again, so I am now a Strexiter, lets see how it goes.
On the feel good side I have given 40 KOM's to other riders.


----------

